# They have arrived



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The ferret harnesses that Sid (Indi dog) made for me arrived today, they fit beautifully and are just far too cute , the ferrets took to them pretty well and with the help of a plate and some oil I even managed to get some piccies


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Awww they are great. I'm glad that plate helped you though hun, we all need a helpful plate. I havn't got a helpful plate, can I borrow yours? :biggrin:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Awww they are great. I'm glad that plate helped you though hun, we all need a helpful plate. I havn't got a helpful plate, can I borrow yours? :biggrin:


Nope, tis my helpful plate, it helps only me and it wont be shared, funnily enough its only ever helpful when it has oil on it. Maybe one of your plates would be helpful if you put some oil on it as payment for its helpfulness


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Nope, tis my helpful plate, it helps only me and it wont be shared, funnily enough its only ever helpful when it has oil on it. Maybe one of your plates would be helpful if you put some oil on it as payment for its helpfulness


So your helpful plate is an antisocial helpful plate. What oil do you give it to make it more helpful ? :001_rolleyes:


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

How sweet! They look very smart in their new harnesses.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> So your helpful plate is an antisocial helpful plate. What oil do you give it to make it more helpful ? :001_rolleyes:


Its a special ferret oil called EVOO, I can get you some but its very very expensive and hard to get hold of.

_
Dont anyone tell her that EVOO stands fro Extra Virgin Olive Oil, I think Im onto a money earner here._


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

awww what lovely pictures, I have some of their brother and sister too  so you can see how they're doing, they look fantastic the harnesses and ferrets


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> awww what lovely pictures, I have some of their brother and sister too  so you can see how they're doing, they look fantastic the harnesses and ferrets


Do you have a helpful plate as well Keith.?..I'm a bit jealous of gill tbh


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> Do you have a helpful plate as well Keith.?..I'm a bit jealous of gill tbh


its usually a spoon  let them lick it 1.2.3 take away the spoon and snap the pictures lol


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> its usually a spoon  let them lick it 1.2.3 take away the spoon and snap the pictures lol


So you have a helpful spoon....jeez that explains why my pics are always blurred


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Lavenderb said:


> So you have a helpful spoon....jeez that explains why my pics are always blurred


look forward to your new piccies


----------

